# Three adults in a family bedroom?



## Michelle (Oct 8, 2017)

My multi-leg trip on the Coast Starlight just got more complicated, LOL, now a third adult family member is joining hubby and myself. I don't think we will be able to get two roomettes for some of the legs, so I'm wondering how easily three adults fit in a family bedroom. I don't mind squeezing a bit into a bed if necessary, and of course, we would spend as much time as possible in the Parlour Car.

Thanks!


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 8, 2017)

You have a couple of options.

The lower berth in the family room is 40" wide, which is the same width as a twin mattress. If you and your husband are small enough that you could share a twin bed, you could probably share the lower berth while the other adult takes the upper berth.

The lower chid berth is 4'9" long, so if you are short in stature and don't mind sleeping curled up a bit, you could take the lower child berth. That's a tight squeeze, though, even if you're 5'2".

Additionally, if you choose either option and one of you doesn't get much sleep, it's easy enough for someone to return to the room to catch a nap during the day. You'll miss some scenery, but it might save your marriage.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 8, 2017)

Michelle said:


> I'm wondering how easily three adults fit in a family bedroom. I don't mind squeezing a bit into a bed if necessary, and of course, we would spend as much time as possible in the Parlour Car.


Not very easily. It's simply not designed for three adults to rest comfortably. Not saying it can't be done, just that it you might regret it.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> The lower berth in the family room is 40" wide, which is the same width as a twin mattress. If you and your husband are small enough that you could share a twin bed, you could probably share the lower berth while the other adult takes the upper berth.


This. The wife and I have no issues sharing the lower, leaving the upper for a third adult.

In the daytime configuration, there is plenty of space:


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh! "A" was so little! :wub:


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 8, 2017)

How old is that photo?


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 8, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> How old is that photo?


Well, Ryan looks about 16, so I'd say it's around 37 years old.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm not 45, I only act that way on the internet. 

It's from 2009, I was nearing my 30th birthday...


----------



## caravanman (Oct 9, 2017)

Just wondering how the fare structure works with 3 adults in the family room, do all still get the "included meals"?

Ed.


----------



## Dave Van (Oct 9, 2017)

Should be no issue as long as someone will not mind upper bed.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 9, 2017)

caravanman said:


> Just wondering how the fare structure works with 3 adults in the family room, do all still get the "included meals"?
> 
> Ed.


Yes. Anyone ticketed in the room gets a meal.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 16, 2017)

We wouldn't consider an overnight trip with three adults in an Amtrak bedroom. It has been done before but its just too tight for us.. Several years back, when the EB was regularly running hours late, my wife and myself (both about 6' tall) slept in the bottom bunk for a few hours before arriving in CHI at 3 AM. It was not that comfortable. We have friends that traveled 3 in a bedroom but that was with their daughter who was petite and in her early teens.

I suggest trying to spend a night beforehand on a std twin size bed with your spouse/partner and determine, if that suits your comfort level.


----------

